# Philip Glass: Partitas for Solo Cello



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Matt Haimovitz
Philip Glass: Partitas for Solo Cello

Release Date June 23, 2017
Duration01:08:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2016 - January 29, 2016
Recording Location
Mission Sound Brooklyn

3


----------

